# 555 vs 585 vs 595?



## hppy4u (Sep 15, 2002)

To anybody with experience with the above,
I was wondering if there were any differences between the three listed models in terms of ride, stiffness, and responsiveness? I like the 595 but that will be a little hard to swing by the wife due to cost so any specific info on the aforementioned characteristics pertaining to the 585 and 555 would probably be more beneficial. 

If the 595 is light years better and worth saving a little longer for then please tell me to do so. But for now cost is a major limiter since I would like to throw some nice components on the frame.

Thanks in advance. By the way, I am more of a sprinter and weigh approximately 210 lbs. so if you could keep this criteria in the recommendations that would be very much appreciated. 

Dan


----------



## onrhodes (Feb 19, 2004)

Do you race? Do you just want a bike to ride and enjoy? Are you a weight weenie?
I own and race a 555 with Campy Chorus. I could not justify slapping down the cash for anything more expensive on something that I am basically going to beat the piss out of and could possibly end up in a pretty nasty crash. Obviously crashing is an every day possibility, but chances are in racing, well obviously they go up to a certain degree.........
That being said, what is important to you? Our local Look dealer loves his 595. He says it is the most comfortable bike he has every ridden and it is stupidly light.
The 585 is a tad stiffer (relative term that could be endlessly debated) feeling, but also crazy light.
I love my 555 for it's intended purposes. I would like to some day own a spanked out super bike, but that won't be until after my racing days are over. 
You can't go wrong with any of them. Not trying to be snide here, but at 210lbs I don't exactly think that you need to focus on the lightest bike possible. Thor H. being an exception most of the dudes riding these thing probably top out around 155 at the most. Try each of them (if you can) and see which rings your bell. Otherwise think about what you want to do with it. I'm a huge advocate of racing bikes on the "lower end" of the cost scale. Actually Jonathan Vaughters was just quoted in Velonews as saying that the difference between a $2,000 and $8,000 (I think that was his high range) is really small in the grand scheme of things.
My favroite racing bike of all time was my aluminum Giant TCR because it was light, cheap and plenty stiff for me (I was 130lbs at the time).
Anyways....I think the final decision comes down to you and I don't know what else to say that I have not already said.


----------



## kretzel (Aug 1, 2007)

onrhodes said:


> The 585 is a tad stiffer (relative term that could be endlessly debated) feeling, but also crazy light.


Not sure what you mean, I've ridden both and the 595 is way stiffer than the 585. I'd suspect that for a 210 lb sprinter the 585 Origin would not feel stiff enough. 

I'd suggest hold out for the 595 or try the 585 Ultra - same price & geometry as the 585 Origin but stiffer UD carbon layup. 

Cheers,


----------



## hppy4u (Sep 15, 2002)

onrhodes said:


> Do you race? Do you just want a bike to ride and enjoy? Are you a weight weenie?
> I own and race a 555 with Campy Chorus. I could not justify slapping down the cash for anything more expensive on something that I am basically going to beat the piss out of and could possibly end up in a pretty nasty crash. Obviously crashing is an every day possibility, but chances are in racing, well obviously they go up to a certain degree.........
> That being said, what is important to you? Our local Look dealer loves his 595. He says it is the most comfortable bike he has every ridden and it is stupidly light.
> The 585 is a tad stiffer (relative term that could be endlessly debated) feeling, but also crazy light.
> ...



Onrhodes,
Thanks for the refreshingly candid response. I appreciate the honesty mainly because it's been a while since I have spent money on a road bike so every empirical bit of info I can glean is very much appreciated. My preferences in a road bike are stiffness and responsiveness because I have found that almost any bike can be made comfortable especially with all my mass serving as a vibration dampener ;-). 

So your recommendation is a 555. In your experience have you encountered any unexpected flex in the frame? If you don't mind me asking could you also share what you weigh so that I know where your response will be coming from. Many times I read a lot of reviews from people (mainly road riders) who comment on how stiff a bike is but they are only 130-145 lbs. I just don't want to buy a frame that was designed for someone quite a bit lighter and risk being injured because the frame decides to fail at the worst possible time.


----------



## onrhodes (Feb 19, 2004)

hppy4u said:


> Onrhodes,
> Thanks for the refreshingly candid response. I appreciate the honesty mainly because it's been a while since I have spent money on a road bike so every empirical bit of info I can glean is very much appreciated. My preferences in a road bike are stiffness and responsiveness because I have found that almost any bike can be made comfortable especially with all my mass serving as a vibration dampener ;-).
> 
> So your recommendation is a 555. In your experience have you encountered any unexpected flex in the frame? If you don't mind me asking could you also share what you weigh so that I know where your response will be coming from. Many times I read a lot of reviews from people (mainly road riders) who comment on how stiff a bike is but they are only 130-145 lbs. I just don't want to buy a frame that was designed for someone quite a bit lighter and risk being injured because the frame decides to fail at the worst possible time.


I think that the 585 and 595 might feel "plusher" then the 555, but I really think that is subjective. I am unfortunatley not a good indicator for you. I top out at 140lbs now and really don't feel much of anything on my 555.
I have a 2006 555 and I think they've changed them slightly for 2008 and beyond. I know it is a little lighter.
No matter which way you go though, I think you'll be happy. Just don't equate price with happiness or quality for that matter. The 555 is just as nice as the 595, but they do both ride differently. You're not getting a frame that is 2 times better because you are paying twice as much.
As I like to tell people though, if you have the money and want to spend it go right ahead. You've got to make yourself happy with your purchase. I've been racing for 19 years now and I've ridden a lot of different bikes and have liked/disliked stuff about all of them. My favorite bike of all time is my 555 though. It beats out the Paramount, Aegis, Cannondale, Giant (still the best all out race bike I owned) and Litespeed by miles for all around enjoyment and quality. It is a good racer, but also a good century bike, good tooling with the wife bike, or just wandering around.

It is probably a good statement to say that I don't really notice it when I am riding it, which means that it is doing everything it should in my opinion.


To answer Kretzel's question. My statement comes from that fact that the 595 feels plusher, therefore "less stiff", at least to me. Which I really think is totally subjective. I think it has a lot to do with the integrated seatpost. The 585 having a seperate seatpost and being that the model I tried had a Thomson post, I think it felt stiffer then the 595.


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

kretzel said:


> Not sure what you mean, I've ridden both and the 595 is way stiffer than the 585. I'd suspect that for a 210 lb sprinter the 585 Origin would not feel stiff enough.
> 
> I'd suggest hold out for the 595 or try the 585 Ultra - same price & geometry as the 585 Origin but stiffer UD carbon layup.
> 
> Cheers,


+1 on the 585 Ultra. A slightly modified carbon layup stiffens the frame at the headtube, B/B, and rear triangle. End result is the 585 Ultra is slightly stiffer than even a 595. For a 210lb sprinter, I would suggest the 585 Ultra, or possibly the 595 Ultra depending on your budget.

*[email protected]*


----------



## hppy4u (Sep 15, 2002)

Thanks again Onrhodes,
I don't have a Look dealer near me so I have to rely on the subjective experiences of others especially those who race their bikes and especially those who have to pay for them. I haven't met a sponsored rider who didn't rave about their current bike so it's hard to seperate fact from fiction. 

So far it sounds like a 555 looks like a front runner and if I can somehow manage a test ride (to verify whether or not it's stiff enough for me) I am thinking your comment regarding the price of the 595 being twice as much might a good solution...ie. buy two 555s instead of one 595. 

Thank you again,
Dan


----------



## Johnnysmooth (Jun 10, 2004)

recommend the 585 Ultra. excellent bike, stiff enough for your weight and handles beautifully.


----------



## onrhodes (Feb 19, 2004)

I would like to make sure that I state my experience is with a 2006 carbon lugged 555. The 2008 are tube to tube construction, similar to how the Scott bikes are built. The chain and seat stays have also been redesigned.
I do advocate riding them all if you can. Chas also posted a comment and I'm sure he won't steer you wrong since he works for Look USA. He wants you to be happy and he knows his product better then I do.


----------



## hppy4u (Sep 15, 2002)

Hello Chas,
Thanks for the recommendation! Looks like I will need to save a little more and purchase a 585 Ultra. I really like the look of the integrated seatpost but the cost difference is a little too much so I can live with a 585 Ultra.

But the only dilemma I have is that I have a preference for white frames or mostly white frames so my next question is: Are there any plans for a white 585 Ultra? Does any of the other markets get any additional color options? 

Dan


----------



## bradford (Sep 15, 2007)

I'm 6'3", 185# and love my 585 Ultra. The euro look of the white frames is slick, but I'd take my frame over a different model due to paint job. New models seem to make an appearance at the Tour, so you might check out Credit Ag to see if the 2009s might bring a different paint scheme (wouldn't guarantee that the 585 ultra would get the option even then). To be honest, I don't know if I'm sensitive enough to detect the small amount flex that might be present. I've ridden 'soft' bikes and noticed, but this one accelerates so quickly and responds great.

Customer service is great, not being a clone is great. Try to demo one if you can!


----------

